

Common Startup Mistakes - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2011/01/mistakes-startups-make-and-you-should-avoid/

======
pan69
"Overvaluing the Idea: As we all know, execution is worth more than ideas.
Ideas are cheap, especially in technology. Focus on execution and iteration
over perfection. It is rare that your ideas will win the war."

Hail hail.

------
space-monkey
"Inconsistent Hiring Quality"

I think that one of the prime sources of this mistake is the assumption that
adding another person will necessarily increase output.

The hiring criteria that is being applied at my current day-job employer seems
to be "Will X be able to get anything done?" which doesn't even come close to
guaranteeing that the hire is a good investment, even if the company is
established and can afford to wait a while for a new hire to mature. At a
startup, the situation is obviously even more critical.

Time and time again I've seen weak new hires suck up not only the time, but
the morale, of highly productive existing employees. Good hires come much
closer to training themselves, and having a great new person around makes
other folks happier.

------
TheSOB88
DRTFA, but does he realize the sheer amount of grammatical mistakes on that
sign?

~~~
dangrossman
He seems to have chosen the sign purposely for its mistakes, yet he makes one
of those same mistakes in his opening paragraph.

~~~
AlexBlom
Eck - thanks. Corrected. I need to stop writing entires on my phone!

